
Blockstack offering $25k to build an encrypted and decentralized P2P messaging app - lycurgan
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/signature-bounties-encrypted-decentralized-p2p-messaging-app-registration-41322533811?aff=hn17
======
e-sushi
Might be me, but US$ 25000 doesn’t seem to be enough.

